# [RCH] Application actualité des séries TV



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

quelle application conseillez-vous pour suivre l'actualité des séries sur iPhone (diffusions, tournages...) ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2013)

Entre AlloCine et IMDB (anglais) qui sont deux mastodontes en la matières pour les niouzes, je conseille
TV Show Tracker pour être notifié lorsqu'un nouvel épisode sort (aux US)...


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2013)

Merci, vos avis m'intéressent et je vais tester en // avec d'autres apps (Episoder, tvChaser, EpisodeTime, TvShow Time, TV Tracker...)


----------

